# Inactive Forum members that you miss or wish you had the chance to talk to.



## KimberVaile (Jan 28, 2021)

I'd already posted a thread regarding the culture of old Faf, and for a normal person that'd be satisfying enough but, I cannot resist the call to ogle over the past!
The what ifs of the past, the missed opportunities, the memories of a time far gone must resurface, if only briefly. It is of course, a historians job to wax poetically over the past, so to honor all those what ifs, and the fond memories of people that have since parted with the site, why not talk of people you miss?

For me?

I miss seeing Night.Claw around here, I know he's on discord now, but it's a shame he drifted away from forums. I remember meeting him on Last Post Wins, and I've always liked how compassionate and light hearted he was and such a charming humbleness to him. If you happen to see this Night, I'll always have your back, through thick and thin!

I miss seeing Ginza around here too, for somebody so young, she was very knowledgeable and mature. She had nuanced takes that people her age usually wouldn't even have a grasp of usually. But she always seeked to empathize first before ever speaking. Miss seeing her posts really. She unfortunately ended up having to delete her account due to, well, a few issues, but one of them was certainly harassment.

There was also one guy I wished I had the chance to talk to but never did.

Sulacoyote was somebody I still kick myself for not having the chance to talk to while he was on the forums, I remember briefly that I had wanted to join the forums around 2009, but was too shy to actually do it. I missed out on bumping into Sulaco, who was and still is a fantastic artist as well as an all around really interesting person. He also ran a really cool text rpg named City of Unity, that again, I was too shy to join, and again  I kick myself for not jumping in when I hand the chance. ARG! Stupid teenage me!

How about you folks? Got anybody ya miss or wished you spoke to?


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 28, 2021)

Ginza was pretty cool


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 28, 2021)

YamaNeko30 is someone whom I've missed dearly. Because of how I behaved and acted years ago it ended up with her taking her leave, saying she never wanted to see me again. Can't blame her, I was an absolute jerk years ago. I've always wanted to apologize properly to her, as seeing her laugh was often a highlight of my day, even if it was just posting silly memes and making jokes. I liked her a lot and have been at the back of my head for years. Even if I do get the chance to apologize.. What do I even say? How do I say it? Will I end up making the same mistakes I did before? 

It took me months to realize what I had done and even more months to even remotely find out how to go about dealing with and fixing my own behaviour, thought patterns and lack of understanding others. It's one of those times where I do indeed hate having Autism because it makes me.. callous, uncaring while in reality it's not how my heart feels at all. I am not proud of how I behaved and never will be. 

If she ever comes across this post.. I wish you well, love. I wish you all the best in the world.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 28, 2021)

I miss Zipline, they were like my first friend on here but they've moved on. I credit them for making me more open to fun because even though I was into the furry fandom, I was still very awkward and quiet around all the energy the fandom has.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jan 28, 2021)

I miss Chuchi. She was like the resident forum momma. But she immigrated to Finland and kind of dropped off the map to focus on her kid and adjust to living in new country. Could always count on her to lend and ear or offer some advice. I still see her occasionally on steam but it’s few and far between compared to when she was active on Faf.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jan 28, 2021)

I miss seeing Ginza here, as well as Dongding.

I liked talking to both. I was going through some really shitty times when we met, and both helped me out by just being open to listen to me. Not many people do that, very few are nice to me and I always remember those who have helped me.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 28, 2021)

Rimna said:


> I miss seeing Ginza here, as well as Dongding.
> 
> I liked talking to both. I was going through some really shitty times when we met, and both helped me out by just being open to listen to me. Not many people do that, very few are nice to me and I always remember those who have helped me.


A lot of people miss Ginza, myself included. I do talk to Ginza on occasion though.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 28, 2021)

Wouldn't say I miss anyone here, more like fond memories. But the fandom in general, there are some people I miss very dearly.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 28, 2021)

Rimna said:


> I miss seeing Ginza here, as well as Dongding.
> 
> I liked talking to both. I was going through some really shitty times when we met, and both helped me out by just being open to listen to me. Not many people do that, very few are nice to me and I always remember those who have helped me.


Dongding was also pretty cool.


----------



## Ramjet (Jan 28, 2021)

Dongdings doing good (know him irl)

I miss Crim and Ginza, they were always a blast to have around here.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jan 28, 2021)

MassonOtter
SkyChickens
Crimcyan
Ginza
FloofyPuggles
SirGavinTheFurred
OpenMind
DongDing
Assassinator
Lunaris and Faunic
DeeTheDragon
Fowlee
Beletucadros
SmolSammich
CrookedCroc
Tyno

And that blue snake with the sunglasses who liked metal.


----------



## Guifrog (Jan 28, 2021)

Aw, I miss Skychickens! We'd make parties in Last Past Wins, engage in random avatar trends, trade drawings for music, and just their presence overall felt very rainbow-y


----------



## Simo (Jan 28, 2021)

Geez, there's so many!

But a quick list of some that come to mind:

@AppleButt
@certified Cervine
@Jaberwocky
@Okami The Wolf
@Tezzy Fur

Maybe a few will poke their noses back in : )


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jan 28, 2021)

Simo said:


> Geez, there's so many!
> 
> But a quick list of some that come to mind:
> 
> ...


I forgot to mention them too. Yes, especially Applebutt. He was a sweetheart.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jan 28, 2021)

Guifrog said:


> Aw, I miss Skychickens! We'd make parties in Last Past Wins, engage in random avatar trends, trade drawings for music, and just their presence overall felt very rainbow-y


I commissioned her, and she drew me this. I'm so grateful for it.






 She loved animals, and enjoyed having a good time.


----------



## ShOwOba (Jan 28, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> MassonOtter
> SkyChickens
> Crimcyan
> Ginza
> ...


I'm here Nexus ;w; I just don't come often..


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jan 28, 2021)

ShUwUba said:


> I'm here Nexus ;w; I just don't come often..


*Hugs* 

I'm happy to know you are okay at least!


----------



## ShOwOba (Jan 28, 2021)

I miss Dongding and Ginza very dearly.. and although I don't know if they've even come onto the forums before, I miss Bipolar and Fowlee from FurBase. They just kinda disappeared from a discord server a few of us were on and I'm always a little anxious about their whereabouts or if they're alright


----------



## ShOwOba (Jan 28, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> *Hugs*
> 
> I'm happy to know you are okay at least!


*hugs back* 
It's been such a long time since you (I think it was you) invited me to Fur Base >W<
I'm still proud to be the first non-admin member of that place xD


----------



## Hogo (Jan 28, 2021)

Sorry to rain on the nostalgia parade here but there's only one real answer to this thread.

One day you're going to see this necro'd and you're going to be like, "Man...I miss that Hogo guy. I wish in 2021 I had sent him a message with a hug or adorable cat gif, or an expiative filled DM fight over such a callous post we can laugh about later, heck maybe even a candygram since valentine's day was coming up and he said he was feeling a little lonely."

But most importantly, you're going to wish you clicked on that dragon cave egg in his post because you'll see it hatch one day and become a glorious fire breathing magnificence and be like 'yeah...I wish was part of that...man do I envy that guy for stunting on everyone so hard."








			https://dragcave.net/view/AKbSK


----------



## Flamingo (Jan 28, 2021)

This is wholesome.


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Jan 28, 2021)

Weird wish is weird, but I wish Nikas Zekeval and Magnuswolf were still active on here, but they both kind of just came and went rather quietly. _But I wish they'd stuck around because they were the closest ones to me, so meeting them irl would've been a little more feasible. I knew another fur from Galesburg, but they disappeared from Discord; I suspect there may have been obligations outside Discord._

I almost said I miss Simo, but I've got him on Discord, and he literally just posted in this thread as well, lol. XD

_We love you, Simo, but tbf, I feel like you aren't quite as active as you used to be. I know full well why that is; you've got irl obligations and a weird sleep schedule now, so yeah._


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jan 28, 2021)

I'd have to say

@CertifiedCervine
and CrookedCroc


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 28, 2021)

Ok there is one person I do kind of miss and that is Zara. No matter how smart you think you are, or how good you are with wording, he had the ability to mess with people's heads like you wouldn't believe, but at least it was entertaining.


----------



## Attaman (Jan 28, 2021)

FayV: Fursuiter, teacher, generally all around decent person.

Zeke / Ozriel / Vex: Was here (and Phoenixed) under a bunch of names, but another Fursuiter (Librarian this time) whose work stories were _amazing_ and infamous (The Piss Bucket and Public Library Porn Printer for more immediate example).

Deo: Third Fursuiter, had a bunch of unique experience as a millwright. Avid con-goer too. Also some people in here are blatantly throwing out names to stir the pot and there ain't much more pot stirring than Deo.

Trpdwarf: Former moderator who I never recall getting involved in any of the early forum Drama, another (you may be sensing a pattern here) avid fursuiter with some interesting perspective on stuff like therianthropy and such too.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Jan 28, 2021)

I have a great pal on here whom I hold close and dear to me here. The one and only @Captain TrashPanda , a great pal I remember meeting sometime around 2019.

Granted, even if his activity was minimal, he was a swell guy to be around. Good pal, and I wouldn't change a thing about how we first met.

Great guy, wholesome guy, and funny too. I'd love to see him back here more often, that's for sure...


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 28, 2021)

Deo is (or was) one of the most controversial people this fandom has ever known, both famous and infamous at the same time. If you look hard enough you will find Deo all over the web.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jan 28, 2021)

Along side the Ginza miester, I have to agree on CrookedCroc! He had a great sense of humor, I really miss that guy.
Same with CertifiedCervine. Also, I think Captain Trash Panda still lurks here a bit. He's a pretty cool dude.
Damn, I really miss people I could laugh and share a few jokes with.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 28, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> Along side the Ginza miester, I have to agree on CrookedCroc! He had a great sense of humor, I really miss that guy.
> Same with CertifiedCervine. Also, I think Captain Trash Panda still lurks here a bit. He's a pretty cool dude.
> Damn, I really miss people I could laugh and share a few jokes with.


Croc is chill. I talk with him from time to time.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jan 28, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Croc is chill. I talk with him from time to time.


Tell him to get back on the forums!


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 28, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> Tell him to get back on the forums!


Can't. Personal reasons.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jan 28, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Can't. Personal reasons.


At least let him know I said hi .Well Ginzor(Ginza) too while you're at it, not sure if she even uses discord still.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 28, 2021)

It is unlikely Massan will return.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jan 28, 2021)

There are a few people from my writing group like Diabolica, Dreva, L, and Le Chat Necro who miss seeing around here more, but I still talk to most of them all the time elsewhere so I'm being a bit ridiculous. I do miss Captain TrashPanda and CannabisKitty as well too.


----------



## AppleButt (Jan 28, 2021)

Simo said:


> Geez, there's so many!
> 
> But a quick list of some that come to mind:
> 
> ...





Nexus Cabler said:


> I forgot to mention them too. Yes, especially Applebutt. He was a sweetheart.



Aww *hugs*

I have been very inactive on this forum, and I’ll try to do better at being more active.


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Jan 28, 2021)

AppleButt said:


> Aww *hugs*
> 
> I have been very inactive on this forum, and I’ll try to do better at being more active.


*pounces on and hugs*


----------



## .Antho (Jan 28, 2021)

I'd love to reconnect with some of the people I met when making an account back in like, 2014 or so.
If I remember correctly

McJoel
Funky3000
Garth. I saw a Garth floating around here, maybe that's the same Garth?
WolfNightV4X1
Eggdodger
FenrirDarkWolf
Jtrekkie
Gronix
I see Marazhu floating around, hey man. Hows it goin?
And lastly.. RedSavage. I never got to talk to her on a personal level, despite being in my circles at the time. One of the coolest people I knew way back when, I only wish I got to know her more. It still hit me like bricks nonetheless... Hope you're restin' good, red.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 29, 2021)

AppleButt said:


> Aww *hugs*
> 
> I have been very inactive on this forum, and I’ll try to do better at being more active.


_hugs a lot_


----------



## hologrammaton (Jan 29, 2021)

_that's okay, i don't miss me when i'm gone either :3_


----------



## Rassah (Jan 29, 2021)

RedSavage. That person changed my life, and is one of very few people whom I've met throughout my whole life (and if you know me you know I've met some pretty big people) who has tremendously impressed me, to the point that I was literally shocked at who they are and what they did. I still miss her terribly.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jan 29, 2021)

I also kind of wonder what ever happened to Dreammaker33 and Tazmo.


----------



## Astus (Feb 4, 2021)

There are quite a few people I remember when I first got on the forums in 2014 x.x Most I no longer talk to... funny how things can change so much in a relatively short amount of time


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 4, 2021)

Yeah but most of them weren't worth talking to in the first place so...

It's kind of weird how I mostly miss the weird ones.


----------



## TrishaCat (Feb 4, 2021)

Ginza, SirRob, BRN, and Whimsycal.
Also RedSavage.



EDIT: Also plenty of Phoenixed people lol, I wish Eggdodger and Falaffel/Kea still posted here.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 4, 2021)

Huh, I haven't been around very long, but we did loose a lot of people when the site went down. At the time Iw as just starting I didn't really pay attention to who was on or not. It didn't really concern me, but people who did say there has been a large decrease with people moving to other platforms. But I miss them all the same. I guess the part that hurts the most is they never like said goodbye. I just wanna see if they're okay. ya know?


----------



## Raever (Feb 4, 2021)

I had a friend on FA, but not actually the forums. Eshilieth was actually the member who introduced me to FA years back, before I really ever knew what it was or what the furry fandom was like. They've long since left the fandom as far as I know and contact between us dwindled over the years due to life circumstances, but there was a lot of good times and I probably wouldn't be apart of the fandom today without them.


----------



## Guifrog (Feb 4, 2021)

Ginza was one of the first to greet me on both the forums and the main site. I think that fact alone somehow made me think of her with an extra fondness; she really made me feel welcome

I also wonder if bhutrflai is doing well. She was a sweetheart


----------



## Rasik (Feb 8, 2021)

Maybe a bit off topic, but don’t know what happened to amtrack88. Just liked his arts.


----------



## Crimcyan (Feb 15, 2021)

Ramjet said:


> Dongdings doing good (know him irl)
> 
> I miss Crim and Ginza, they were always a blast to have around here.


Eat some fucking shit you fucking stupid bitch


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 15, 2021)

:0

He returns.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 15, 2021)

Crimcyan said:


> Eat some fucking shit you fucking stupid bitch


A bitch calling another bitch for a bitch? 

Stop bitching. =3=


----------



## Ramjet (Feb 15, 2021)

Crimcyan said:


> Eat some fucking shit you fucking stupid bitch


----------



## Ramjet (Feb 15, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> A bitch calling another bitch for a bitch?
> 
> Stop bitching. =3=


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Feb 15, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> Got anybody ya miss or wished you spoke to?



Nobody. **

Absolute zero.


----------



## Cholecalciferal (Feb 18, 2021)

FunniValentine said:


> I'd love to reconnect with some of the people I met when making an account back in like, 2014 or so.
> If I remember correctly
> 
> McJoel
> ...




Wow! What a surprise! Today I was thinking the same exact thing! I miss my buddy Gronix, we actually had a lot of good times back in the day and I’m thinking of finding her/them! (I’m WolfNight btw, I thought I signed into my main account but I made a new one awhile back)


...and here I come to search and I get a callout that’s only a month old! Gosh I feel special!
BTW I cant say I recognize you Valentine but it’s nice to see you regardless ^^ If you want to know what happened to some of the other inactive members you listed, they’re all pretty active offsite and are still some of my forever friends to this day! A lot of them have twitters or discords. I follow Joel and FunkyD on twitter, Eggdodger is also on twitter she goes by a new name, she probably wouldn’t mind you sending her a follow on I guess you guys can DM me for that. Jtrek is one of my good pals and we’re on discord. Same with Fen he is on discord/twitter. I'm not sure about Garth, haven't personally seen him but I hear he is active out there. 


Anyways! If anyone wants to follow me I'm Cavecanemvici/LupusNocturne on twitter. 


P.S. Gronix if you see this DM me somewhere! If anyone has news of their whereabouts DM me as well, last I saw they were on my steam I don't know if still active, I am not very active on my old steam.


----------



## Tendo64 (Feb 18, 2021)

Like others, I miss Ginza. She was really nice and helped me through a hard time. If nothing else, I wish I'd been able to say goodbye to her.


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 27, 2021)

I was here 10 years ago.  idk whos still active


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Feb 28, 2021)

I am trying not to miss anyone, after all, how many missed me when I was gone?

And those that I missed? It hurts too much to keep missing them...


----------



## Simo (Mar 1, 2021)

Hogo said:


> Sorry to rain on the nostalgia parade here but there's only one real answer to this thread.
> 
> One day you're going to see this necro'd and you're going to be like, "Man...I miss that Hogo guy. I wish in 2021 I had sent him a message with a hug or adorable cat gif, or an expiative filled DM fight over such a callous post we can laugh about later, heck maybe even a candygram since valentine's day was coming up and he said he was feeling a little lonely."
> 
> ...



I'm feeling nostalgic already!

But this reminds me I gotta send you a PM soon, to chat more about books, writing, and just stuff in general.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 1, 2021)

I feel a little sad. I just learned today a really good friend of mine @Rimna had the account deleted. I dont know if this is their doing or if something else happened. I just hope they're okay out there.


----------



## Guifrog (Mar 3, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> I feel a little sad. I just learned today a really good friend of mine @Rimna had the account deleted. I dont know if this is their doing or if something else happened. I just hope they're okay out there.


I was just wondering about him, that surprised me D:
You both seemed to get along so well. We didn't interact much but I liked seeing him around


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 3, 2021)

Guifrog said:


> I was just wondering about him, that surprised me D:
> You both seemed to get along so well. We didn't interact much but I liked seeing him around


Yeah. I liked to think he and I were good friends. I wonder what he's up to now.. He still has an FA the last time I checked. The last post was from about a month ago though.

*Shrugs*

This is a part of the internet life.. But he will be missed.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Mar 4, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Yeah. I liked to think he and I were good friends. I wonder what he's up to now.. He still has an FA the last time I checked. The last post was from about a month ago though.
> 
> *Shrugs*
> 
> This is a part of the internet life.. But he will be missed.


I'm relaying a message, but Rimna is doing alright. He said I could PM his Discord handle to those who want to keep in contact or you can reach on there if you already have his handle.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 4, 2021)

Miles Marsalis said:


> I'm relaying a message, but Rimna is doing alright. He said I could PM his Discord handle to those who want to keep in contact or you can reach on there if you already have his handle.


That works with me. Thank you very much Miles.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Mar 4, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> That works with me. Thank you very much Miles.


Not a problem. He is a good dude. I'll sent it along in a bit, because we're getting ready to eat here soon.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 4, 2021)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Not a problem. He is a good dude. I'll sent it along in a bit, because we're getting ready to eat here soon.


Thank you. Enjoy your meal friend.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Mar 10, 2021)

Huh I actually came here wondering about Rinma but it looks like y'all are already on the case!


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 10, 2021)

Fortunately he is doing alright, just felt he needed to distance from the Forums for a bit.

If ya want I can try passing a message.


----------



## KimberVaile (Mar 10, 2021)

:/

Here I thought the forums were finally improving, I guess it still has some underlying issues if it's still pushing people away.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 10, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> :/
> 
> Here I thought the forums were finally improving, I guess it still has some underlying issues if it's still pushing people away.


Yeah. How were they originally?


----------



## KimberVaile (Mar 10, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Yeah. How were they originally?


I don't want to get into it too much, but not long ago, they were incredibly toxic.

I hope Rimna is doing alright though.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 10, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> I don't want to get into it too much, but not long ago, they were incredibly toxic.


Did you witness it?


----------



## KimberVaile (Mar 10, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Did you witness it?


Many people did. It's probably not the best topic for here though. I just hope Rimna is doing ok.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 10, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> Many people did. It's probably not the best topic for here though. I just hope Rimna is doing ok.


I can send him something if you'd like!


----------



## KimberVaile (Mar 10, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> I can send him something if you'd like!


Just let him know Kimber said Hi and hopes he's doing alright.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 10, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> Just let him know Kimber said Hi and hopes he's doing alright.


And sent!


----------



## KimberVaile (Mar 10, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> And sent!


Thank you muchly!


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 10, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> Thank you muchly!


I'll let you know what he says back. If you have anything else lemme know!


----------



## Erix (May 4, 2021)

Wow this Ginza person sure seems to have influenced a lot of people here. Based on what a lot of you have said, she seems like a really awesome person. Too bad I joined so late to the party that I couldn’t meet her, missed opportunity I suppose. ={

I hope I can leave some sort of special mark on here like she did, that’d be awesome =]

hmm someone that I miss huh. Haven’t been on here much and had someone I thought was very cool leave yet, but I guess I sorta miss MapleFlower. Was only around for a short time recently as far as I could tell, yet I really liked their bubbly attitude. They seemed like a friendly, kind person. Last post was around a week and a half ago, and I hope they come back. Was sorta wanting to see more stuff they’d post around here. ;w;


----------



## Deleted member 144185 (May 5, 2021)

Wow nobody missed me when I left....... :c Besides that Ginza is a very nice person and I hope she is okay.


----------



## Attaman (May 5, 2021)

ZVTime said:


> Wow nobody missed me when I left....... :c Besides that Ginza is a very nice person and I hope she is okay.


Being fair, you left under your own initiative and I wouldn’t wish talking with me upon anyone.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 6, 2021)

ZVTime said:


> Wow nobody missed me when I left....... :c Besides that Ginza is a very nice person and I hope she is okay.


I’m sorry for forgetting to mention you. I do like you, and I’m very happy to see you here again.


----------



## Deleted member 144185 (May 6, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> I’m sorry for forgetting to mention you. I do like you, and I’m very happy to see you here again.





Attaman said:


> Being fair, you left under your own initiative and I wouldn’t wish talking with me upon anyone.


No problem I was just having issues around that time and needed the space.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (May 6, 2021)

ZVTime said:


> Wow nobody missed me when I left....... :c Besides that Ginza is a very nice person and I hope she is okay.


Not to be sappy, I missed you. I'm glad you're back, too.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (May 8, 2021)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Nobody. **
> 
> Absolute zero.


I gotta say though - some of the people on my block list.... ☺ it's been *ages* since we chatted, huns. ☺


----------



## Guifrog (May 8, 2021)

Whatever happened to CertifiedCervine/Tacoma I'd love to see him again someday. He created the Predators vs. Prey thread and was just pretty fun to have around


----------



## Sam Wamm (May 9, 2021)

i miss the Trilo gang


----------



## BobtheCob (Aug 11, 2021)

A couple of days ago I decided to get back on here and try actually becoming a regular. I was on here about 4 years ago, but was kind of weird with my timings since I couldn't easily access this site at home and was forced to come on here only on the school computers. I remember Night Crawler and have actually thought about RavoFox quite a bit but really the person I felt I got closest to (besides ShUwUba who I know irl and was the one who brought me here in the first place) was Some Moron. It's funny, because the most we ever did together was DM each other like _twice _when I first followed him, and *that was it,* but I still have some pretty fond and surprisingly strong memories tied to this site and tied specifically to them.
Also if Some Moron or Ravofox are still here, then oof


----------



## Punji (Aug 11, 2021)

Though we had our differences and admittedly not really much in common, I miss seeing Lucy post.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Aug 11, 2021)

Punji said:


> Though we had our differences and admittedly not really much in common, I miss seeing Lucy post.


I think I remember her. The Hyena right? She seemed p cool


----------



## O.D.D. (Aug 11, 2021)

Grimfang, Arc, Aden sorta, Rilvor even more sorta, Magikian, Easog kinda.  There were others but some are not people I want to be around anymore or are people I have already reestablished contact with.


----------



## MavOkami (Aug 11, 2021)

Kiba Okami. Lovable folf that I got too close to.

Miss the guy <3


----------



## TR273 (Aug 11, 2021)

I miss seeing @The Matte-Black Cat around.
She was fun.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 11, 2021)

Punji said:


> Though we had our differences and admittedly not really much in common, I miss seeing Lucy post.


I also miss Lucy, especially as I feel she was unfairly bullied by some.

I reflect though that she's probably doing something valuable with her life, while the people who bullied her can only find joy being foul to strangers on the internet.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Aug 11, 2021)

Ruki_The_Zorua. He was the one who introduced me to faf, and the gaming section. We met on the main site.


----------



## Guifrog (Aug 11, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Ruki_The_Zorua. He was the one who introduced me to faf, and the gaming section. We met on the main site.


I miss him a lot, always so kind


----------



## Fcomega121 (Aug 11, 2021)

MavOkami said:


> Kiba Okami. Lovable folf that I got too close to.
> 
> Miss the guy <3


Same I miss kiba, he was awesome



ssaannttoo said:


> Ruki_The_Zorua. He was the one who introduced me to faf, and the gaming section. We met on the main site.





Guifrog said:


> I miss him a lot, always so kind


Ruki? Aww I'd love to had meet him 
He sounds like a sweet guy, and gotta thank him too


----------



## O.D.D. (Aug 12, 2021)

Also kind of wondering where DarkNoctus went to.  I have a vague idea but I honestly worry about him.


----------



## anonfoxer (Aug 12, 2021)

Not a forum member, but has an account on the main FA site. Anotherabomination, Ferello. I don't know what's happened to them and I hope they're okay. I know that they had expressed to me some issues they were struggling with concerning alcoholism. Reached out to get their discord again, and I haven't heard from them since. It's been almost 5 years. 


If you're reading this dude, I just hope you're okay. I miss you. <3


----------



## Raever (Jan 25, 2022)

ssaannttoo said:


> I feel a little sad. I just learned today a really good friend of mine @Rimna had the account deleted. I dont know if this is their doing or if something else happened. I just hope they're okay out there.



A lil late but...This one?


			https://forums.furaffinity.net/members/rimna.145829/


----------



## Rimna (Jan 25, 2022)

Raever said:


> A lil late but...This one?
> 
> 
> https://forums.furaffinity.net/members/rimna.145829/



I first registered on FAF in 2017 an last year, I deleted my account. This was one of my posts using that account:


			https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/why-so-few-primate-fursonas.1669893/


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 25, 2022)

Joe


----------



## Raever (Jan 26, 2022)

Rimna said:


> I first registered on FAF in 2017 an last year, I deleted my account. This was one of my posts using that account:
> 
> 
> https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/why-so-few-primate-fursonas.1669893/



My bad!
I didn't know that. x3


----------



## Guifrog (Jan 27, 2022)

@Ravofox

May have his reasons for being inactive, but I really miss his flamboyant, silly, hyper, like-happy presence around


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 27, 2022)

Raever said:


> A lil late but...This one?
> 
> 
> https://forums.furaffinity.net/members/rimna.145829/


Yee, he left for a bit and then came back :3


----------



## vibesofeuphoria (Feb 20, 2022)

I was super super close to Ginza while she was here and we kept in touch for a while before I went MIA for a few years myself. Last I heard she's doing okay but right around when me and her both left FAF was a rough time. I really miss her.


----------



## Kumali (Feb 20, 2022)

Has anybody heard anything from @Simo lately? Looks like his last post was New Year's Day, and that's a long time for him...


----------



## vibesofeuphoria (Feb 20, 2022)

Kumali said:


> Has anybody heard anything from @Simo lately? Looks like his last post was New Year's Day, and that's a long time for him...


I've seen him poking around every once in a while, but he's not nearly as active as I remember him being in and around 2018...


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 21, 2022)

LCS


----------



## Simo (Feb 25, 2022)

Kumali said:


> Has anybody heard anything from @Simo lately? Looks like his last post was New Year's Day, and that's a long time for him...


 Here I am! Has been a while. After/during this long pandemic era, the very sense of time seems so unusual!

Also, have been busy with this and that, but am doing well, all in all.

I need to send ya a PM, as well as some others here; am gonna work on this over the weekend : )

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## Simo (Feb 25, 2022)

Guifrog said:


> Whatever happened to CertifiedCervine/Tacoma I'd love to see him again someday. He created the Predators vs. Prey thread and was just pretty fun to have around



Aw, I miss him, too! He was such a sweetie; had the perfect fursona, really. But I've often wondered how he is doing.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 25, 2022)

Simo said:


> Aw, I miss him, too! He was such a sweetie; had the perfect fursona, really. But I've often wondered how he is doing.


*hugs his favourite skunk* ^w^

Aye, hope Tacoma is safe. Haven't seen nor been able to talk with him in a long time.


----------



## Thrashy (Feb 26, 2022)

I myself am practically inactive here, but I'd like to mention @Keefur. He's still active on FA, but we've had tons of fun over at PvP.


----------



## Simo (Feb 27, 2022)

Thrashy said:


> I myself am practically inactive here, but I'd like to mention @Keefur. He's still active on FA, but we've had tons of fun over at PvP.


I wonder how he's doing after his friend passed away as well...wonder, too, when the last time anyone's heard from him.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Mar 6, 2022)

Guifrog said:


> Whatever happened to CertifiedCervine/Tacoma I'd love to see him again someday. He created the Predators vs. Prey thread and was just pretty fun to have around


hoping I’m not “nuking” or whatever the term was.

Decided to check the site for the first time in ages and I’ve been spending all night trying to crack my old passcode. Looks like I have it ^^

I’m sorry I was never able to give you guys a proper goodbye. It’s been on my mind frequently.

I began to work almost 24/7 to save up to move out, and to stay away from home life to where I became too busy.

But no worries, I’m doing well and am safe. I was able to move out, support myself, and file as an adult at 17, and am currently working towards engineering certificates in a college on the complete other end of our state.

I was able to learn about my sexuality, almost like I was Kory from Waterways. We shared a similar plot hahaha.

I’ve left my church, my hometown, my family, and have been happier then I’ve ever been. Busier too unfortunately.

I really couldn’t have made it to where I am without you guys. Back when I frequented the site, I wasn’t even allowed to hangout with friends outside our church, and couldn’t talk about my abuse with anyone but you guys. You guys gave me friendship and a sense of belonging no one in my personal life ever could.

I can’t guarentee, but I’ll  be trying to swoop by the forum more often. But just know I’ll never forget you guys. Quite literally, you saved my life. you guys gave me something to look forward to, and reminded me someone out there genuinely cared about me. Even if they were hundreds of miles away. I love you guys <3

Hope you guys are doing well too. Hoping your music us going well Gui, and that @Simo is having a better commute then the trains. Hope Nexus and yaku are doing good too.

I can’t express my thanks enough. I was in a very dark time of my life back then. I hope you guys have been able to find the happiness you gave me. - Tacoma


P.S— What ever happened to Umbreon, Marcl and the rectangle guy? Miss them haha


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Mar 6, 2022)

CertifiedCervine said:


> hoping I’m not “nuking” or whatever the term was.
> 
> Decided to check the site for the first time in ages and I’ve been spending all night trying to crack my old passcode. Looks like I have it ^^
> 
> ...


It's nice to hear you're in a better place and have found yourself. Congratulations on college and work too.

Don't be a stranger.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Mar 6, 2022)

I’ll try my best. Can’t guarentee I won’t be strange though :v


----------



## ConorHyena (Mar 6, 2022)

CertifiedCervine said:


> P.S— What ever happened to Umbreon, Marcl and the rectangle guy? Miss them haha


Marcl is still around on discord.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 6, 2022)

@CertifiedCervine I am gladdened to hear things are going better for you.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Mar 6, 2022)

ConorHyena said:


> Marcl is still around on discord.


Tell him I said hi! I can’t find my discord unfortunately


----------



## Guifrog (Mar 6, 2022)

CertifiedCervine said:


> hoping I’m not “nuking” or whatever the term was.
> 
> Decided to check the site for the first time in ages and I’ve been spending all night trying to crack my old passcode. Looks like I have it ^^
> 
> ...


WAJFWUUAHMSIEHOIASHEUOACHKUIOAIUEHAMIOUMEYUASR*H( KU#UH #H *#H M

I've been back and forth with the music thing, very occasionally doing remixes, and mainly focused on my job. But I'm still a FAF regular~

Gadzoobvks! I really admire your determination, and I'm glad the fuwwies played a significant role in your journey uwu


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Mar 6, 2022)

CertifiedCervine said:


> I’ll try my best. Can’t guarentee I won’t be strange though :v


I'd be disappointed if you weren't.


----------



## Simo (Mar 7, 2022)

CertifiedCervine said:


> hoping I’m not “nuking” or whatever the term was.
> 
> Decided to check the site for the first time in ages and I’ve been spending all night trying to crack my old passcode. Looks like I have it ^^
> 
> ...



Oh, amazing to see you again! And what a lot of things to have faced, and grown from. I'm so happy we could be so impactful, despite how crazy things might have been. I'm really happy to hear you were able to make so many positive changes, and so quickly. 

And my commute is a lot better...no more two+ hours on the train each way; only 20 mins to town, and 20 mins back. : ) Am on a cozy little lake, so it's very peaceful. Maybe a bit remote, but it's a good place to be right now.

I'll have to shoot you a PM sometime soon. (Oh, also: there's SO many deer around here, they come up within about 2 feet from the house, and even peep in the windows.)


----------



## Fcomega121 (Mar 7, 2022)

CertifiedCervine said:


> hoping I’m not “nuking” or whatever the term was.
> 
> Decided to check the site for the first time in ages and I’ve been spending all night trying to crack my old passcode. Looks like I have it ^^
> 
> ...


I'm glad to hear that you're doing much better tacovine (sorry convined tacoma and cervine haha)

it makes me happy to know that everyone here helped you to make you happier, and also to save you <3
also I want to thank you, because you did the same for me in an indirect way

before I joined FAF, I used to be a sad and angry person, I was losing myself over the years.
but when I joined your thread, the PvP/PaP I met such wonderful people I'm very glad to call friends (and a best friend+boyfriend uwu)
they all helped me to become happier, forget about my distorted reality, and overall, improve my life in the best way! 
and also to remember who I am, and improve too!

I wanted to see you met you to tell you, thanks a lot santa helper! <3
you helped me in an indirect way to make my life better, even if we're just meeting each other ^w^


----------



## MetroFox2 (Mar 9, 2022)

Got a bit curious and decided to poke my head in for the first time since a certain global pandemic. Definitely wasn't a massive narcissist and checked if my name came up here. But anyway, to turn this on its head slightly, it's good to see some faces still around here that I don't see elsewhere.


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 10, 2022)

CertifiedCervine said:


> hoping I’m not “nuking” or whatever the term was.
> 
> Decided to check the site for the first time in ages and I’ve been spending all night trying to crack my old passcode. Looks like I have it ^^
> 
> ...


Glad to hear you're doing okay. Was wondering how you were doing alongside a couple of other people.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Apr 10, 2022)

Simo said:


> Oh, amazing to see you again! And what a lot of things to have faced, and grown from. I'm so happy we could be so impactful, despite how crazy things might have been. I'm really happy to hear you were able to make so many positive changes, and so quickly.
> 
> And my commute is a lot better...no more two+ hours on the train each way; only 20 mins to town, and 20 mins back. : ) Am on a cozy little lake, so it's very peaceful. Maybe a bit remote, but it's a good place to be right now.
> 
> I'll have to shoot you a PM sometime soon. (Oh, also: there's SO many deer around here, they come up within about 2 feet from the house, and even peep in the windows.)


Hey hey! That’s awesome to hear 

And yep! Not going to be emotional for too long, but this group online was literally the only people who cared for me for quite awhile. It meant endless things to me. Hope you’re doing well!


----------



## Parabellum3 (Apr 12, 2022)

Getting a bit worried about Scarathewolf. We were having such an amazing RP session, but has gone dark since March 5th. Considering that she is a firefighter/EMT, I fear that something bad may have happened. I just hope she's ok...


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 13, 2022)

Parabellum3 said:


> Getting a bit worried about Scarathewolf. We were having such an amazing RP session, but has gone dark since March 5th. Considering that she is a firefighter/EMT, I fear that something bad may have happened. I just hope she's ok...


Yeah, Ive been getting worried about her too, do we have any way to try to contact her?


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 13, 2022)

Hmm....in my various endeavors here on the forums, I do recall one fellow whom I'd love to meet once again!

What was his name...Captain Trashpanda I believe? A raccoon fella who really was quite the swell guy! I believe I encountered him before I took my lengthy hiatus, though there are some things that time can take away from us.

I truly wish to meet that fellow again!


----------



## Parabellum3 (Apr 13, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Yeah, Ive been getting worried about her too, do we have any way to try to contact her?


She has an FA but hasn’t been using it. She don’t have Discord either. I don’t think she uses any social media much at all, but I’ll check.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 13, 2022)

Parabellum3 said:


> She has an FA but hasn’t been using it. She don’t have Discord either. I don’t think she uses any social media much at all, but I’ll check.


I hope she is okay, I enjoyed having conversation with her.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Apr 13, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I hope she is okay, I enjoyed having conversation with her.


I just checked every other possible social media platform but couldn’t find her unfortunately.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 13, 2022)

Parabellum3 said:


> I just checked every other possible social media platform but couldn’t find her unfortunately.


Well I guess we can only hope and pray shes safe. Did she give any indication that she would be on hiatus or anything before she disappeared?


----------



## Parabellum3 (Apr 13, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Well I guess we can only hope and pray shes safe. Did she give any indication that she would be on hiatus or anything before she disappeared?


Not at all unfortunately. Last thing she told me was that she was busy with college/work. Which I certainly hope is the case.


----------



## Astus (Apr 14, 2022)

I miss being more active here and some of the peeps I used to interact with xD life just finds ways to take all your time from the fun stuff hahaha xD


----------



## creamyfox (Apr 14, 2022)

My friend, BayoDino.
https://forums.furaffinity.net/members/bayodino.133917/


----------



## Tailsthefoxlover2004 (Apr 14, 2022)

creamy im sorry


creamyfox said:


> My friend, BayoDino.
> https://forums.furaffinity.net/members/bayodino.133917/


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 9, 2022)

I miss PolarizedBear/ Bipolar, myself. After he disappeared it's been hard for me to be even slightly active anywhere we were together.

I hope he's well but I'm scared I won't ever know.


----------



## Matt the Terrier (May 9, 2022)

I miss Sappho, but I know why he hasn't posted in a while. Things haven't been going well for him irl (I would rather keep things vague, for the sake of preserving some of his privacy). I hope he's okay, but I haven't heard from him in a month. I miss my wolftaur. ; - ;


----------



## Fcomega121 (May 10, 2022)

Matt the Terrier said:


> I miss Sappho, but I know why he hasn't posted in a while. Things haven't been going well for him irl (I would rather keep things vague, for the sake of preserving some of his privacy). I hope he's okay, but I haven't heard from him in a month. I miss my wolftaur. ; - ;


I miss sapphy too ;w;

I really wish things improve for him~
I made a gift for him for when he comes back

Lately I've been thinking of him a lot
He's such a sweetheart *hugs you tightly*


----------



## Matt the Terrier (May 12, 2022)

I have some promising news. I just heard from Sappho this morning. He's still alive, but he doesn't have good cell service where he is right now. I'm so relieved that I could hear from him. ; w ;


----------



## Fcomega121 (May 12, 2022)

Matt the Terrier said:


> I have some promising news. I just heard from Sappho this morning. He's still alive, but he doesn't have good cell service where he is right now. I'm so relieved that I could hear from him. ; w ;


Same, he messaged me this morning as well~

It's relieving to hear from him ;w;


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (May 12, 2022)

Havnt been around a long time but the first person I became friends with on here was named Scara, she hasn't been on in a couple months and I miss talkin to her


----------



## Xitheon (May 16, 2022)

I miss Sam Wamm.

I don't know why. I barely even spoke to him but I miss him and his quirky ways, I suppose. He was like this weird uncle sitting in the corner rambling about his weird adventures. Whenever I see a goat meme I post it to him but he doesn't usually respond.

@Sam Wamm


----------



## a sleepy kitty (May 16, 2022)

I used to talk to a guy named Z-Ro, but he left FAF and we only spoke via e-mail. Well, I lost my old phone, making me lose access to my old email account, and I feel terrible about it. He probably thinks I'm dead. Fml


----------



## Baron Tredegar (May 16, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Havnt been around a long time but the first person I became friends with on here was named Scara, she hasn't been on in a couple months and I miss talkin to her


Same, she was also one of the first people I became friends with. You have any idea what shes been up too?


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (May 16, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Same, she was also one of the first people I became friends with. You have any idea what shes been up too?


Nope, none at all


----------



## Judge Spear (May 19, 2022)

Toshabi's antics on this board were hilarious. I wouldn't want him to come back here because he and his husband are doing super good for themselves. But I can't say I'd be upset if he popped back in here to cause mischief like the old days. Good dude and glad I can still talk to him. Zarapharyx is another I still talk to that's better off today but I miss seeing his forum interactions.
Rilvor was extremely insightful and her girlfriend (who's name here is lost on me) were really chill people. Not sure what they're up to these days.

I miss some of the old mods that were forced out. I only keep in touch with Arshes but I liked Oz a lot too and never got to speak to her much.

At least SirRob randomly came back out of nowhere. Like a cryptid gremlin crawling out from some portal in the fucking woods.


----------



## Fenja Weaver (May 19, 2022)

Mostly anybody, I guess.
The lack of actually substantial conversation can surely be blamed on my lack of activity lately, but I found that even before I rarely had a good conversation here.
Which is a shame, some personalities here are both interesting and sympathetic.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 19, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Toshabi's antics on this board were hilarious. I wouldn't want him to come back here because he and his husband are doing super good for themselves. But I can't say I'd be upset if he popped back in here to cause mischief like the old days. Good dude and glad I can still talk to him. Zarapharyx is another I still talk to that's better off today but I miss seeing his forum interactions.
> Rilvor was extremely insightful and her girlfriend (who's name here is lost on me) were really insightful, chill people. Not sure what they're up to these days.
> 
> I miss some of the old mods that were forced out. I only keep in touch with Arshes but I liked Oz a lot too and never got to speak to her much.
> ...



I am very glad to see SirRob back and to hear that Toshabi is happy. 

Some of the mischief in the old days was...I guess it was fun for the people doing it.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Nov 14, 2022)

I've been wrapped up in a few things for a bit and haven't been on much, but Xitheon has left apparently during that time. 

Xitheon has some things she was working through, but she was nice at her core and she was honest about about how she felt. When we last spoke, she seemed to be a better place, though, so I hope that is still the case.

Anyway, Xith, if you're reading this, I hope things are well and meet again somewhat down the line, whatever the circumstances.


----------

